# Steam VAC Ban - Warum?



## Hotgoblin (10. Januar 2010)

Hallo Leute,


ich habe seit gestern einen VAC ban bei Steam.


Die meisten Server sind bei Coutner Strike Source oder anderen Spielen von
Valve durch das VAC System gesichert und das System hat wohl einen Bunnyhop
Script bei mir entdeckt (was aber erlaubt ist).


Ich habe sofort ein Ticket an den Steam Support geschrieben aber dann kam diese 
Meldung:


Ein Mitarbeiter unseres Supportteams hat auf Ihre Frage geantwortet - die Antwort lautet: 

"Hallo Fabian, Ihr Account wurde von unserem VAC (VALVE Anti-Cheat) System gesperrt - wir können diesen Bann leider nicht aufheben. Wir können Ihnen leider auch keinerlei technische Details mitteilen, warum und wann Sie gesperrt wurden - wir haben aber den VAC Log-Eintrag zu Ihrem Account eingesehen und bestätigen somit diesen Bann. Ihr Steam-Account mit allen darin enthaltenen Spielen ist fortan permanent für VAC-Server gesperrt - es ist dabei unbedeutend, ob ein Dritter mit oder ohne Ihrer Erlaubnis Ihren Account zum cheaten auf einem VAC Server verwendet hat - Sie wurden in Rahmen des Steam Nutzungsvertrags zur sicheren Aufbewahrung Ihrer Accountdaten aufgefordert. Eine Accountlöschung würde die darin enthaltenen Spiele bzw. CD-Keys nicht freischalten; die betreffenden Spiele bleiben gesperrt und können auch nicht auf anderen Accounts neu registriert werden. Bitte registrieren Sie keine weiteren Spiele auf Ihrem VAC-gebannten Account, denn diese Spiele würden automatisch auch gebannt werden! Sollten Sie sich dazu entschliessen ein weiteres Spiel zu erwerben, dann registrieren Sie diesen CD-Key bitte unbedingt auf einem neu erstellten Steam-Account und nicht auf Ihrem alten, gebannten Account. Stellen Sie auch sicher, dass Sie vor der Installation und Registrierung neuer Keys alle auf Ihrem Computer ehemals vorhandenen Cheats vollständig deinstalliert haben. Die betreffenden Spiele eines VAC-gebannten Accounts können Sie jedoch weiterhin im Einzelspielermodus (falls vorhanden) oder auf nicht VAC-gesicherten Servern spielen. Ändern Sie bitte die Einstellungen im Steam-Server-Browserfenster, um eine Liste aller nicht VAC-gesicherten Server zu erhalten. Für weiterführende Informationen folgen Sie bitte diesen Links: Steam Nutzungsvertrag: URL: http://www.steampowered.com/v/index.php?ar...greement_german Steam Online Conduct: URL: http://www.steampowered.com/v/index.php?area=online_conduct VALVe Anti-Cheat System (VAC): URL: http://supportwiki.steampowered.com/de/Val...at_System_(VAC) Beste Grüße, Steam Support Team Bitte schreiben Sie uns innerhalb von 7 Tagen, um eine beschleunigte Antwort auf weitere Fragen zu erhalten."


Die können mir jetzt überhaupt keinen Grund außer "Betrugversuch" nennen das finde ich schon sehr dreist.

Außerdem sind auch zwei Leute von meinem Clan gebant.



Habe letzte Woche mir erst ein neues Spiel von Steam gekauft (Team Fortress 2) das man auch nur Online spielen kann.


Jetzt kann ich also vier Spiele in die Tonne werfen wegen diesem sinnlosen Dreck...



Hat Jemand von euch sowas schon erlebt?

kann man den Ban überhaupt aufheben?


----------



## Independent (10. Januar 2010)

> Die können mir jetzt überhaupt keinen Grund außer "Betrugversuch" nennen das finde ich schon sehr dreist.



Den hast du schon selber genannt -.-


----------



## Hotgoblin (10. Januar 2010)

Independent schrieb:


> Den hast du schon selber genannt -.-



Eigentlich schon, aber bunnyhop Scripts sidn doch erlaubt wieso bannen die mich dann?


Außerdem fidne ich es echt scheiße weil ich was gemacht habdas erlaubt ist und habe erst noch ein Spiel von denen gekauft.




Muss ich mir das jetzt nochmal holen oder wie?


----------



## Terrorsatan (10. Januar 2010)

Hotgoblin schrieb:


> Muss ich mir das jetzt nochmal holen oder wie?



Wenn du weiterhin auf VAC gesicherten Servern spielen willst... Ja.


----------



## Bananahurz (10. Januar 2010)

Hotgoblin schrieb:


> Eigentlich schon, aber bunnyhop Scripts sidn doch erlaubt wieso bannen die mich dann?
> 
> 
> Außerdem fidne ich es echt scheiße weil ich was gemacht habdas erlaubt ist und habe erst noch ein Spiel von denen gekauft.
> ...




Tja offenbar sind sie wohl doch nicht erlaubt wie es scheint und darum solltest du dich *nie* auf aussagen dritter verlassen vorallen denen die dir das Script evtl verhökert haben.


----------



## Razyl (10. Januar 2010)

Tja, wer unerlaubter Weise scripte Nutzt, die gegen den Steam-Nutzungsvertrag verstoßen hat Pech gehabt...


----------



## Hotgoblin (10. Januar 2010)

Naja finde sowas schon scheiße ist aber erlaubt das höre ich von jedem Sieler udn kenne auch welche
die welche benutzen und die wurden noch nicht gebant.

Naja jetzt sidn halt 4 Spiele am Arsch davon eins wie gesagt letze Woche gekauft -.-'


Wenns nur Counter Strike wäre, wäres ja noch okay aber gleich alle naja...


Ich msus mirs dann halt holen kann geclosed werden.


----------



## Firun (10. Januar 2010)

Wir können dir da leider auch nicht weiter helfen.

/close


----------

